# changer ma pomme



## marcnadine (14 Mars 2010)

salut a tous renseignement j'ai chercher sur le forum mais trouve pas! pourriez vous me dire si vs savez bien sur comment et si c possible changer la pomme grise au démarrage de mon mac j'ai mac os x 10.6 sur mon mac?merci


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2010)

Tu peux utiliser Visage.


----------



## marcnadine (15 Mars 2010)

je dois etre bete sa a pas l'air durr a utiliser mais les reglage ne s'applique pas je comprend pas!! malgrer tout merci pour le renseignement


----------

